# Satori Dog Food?



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I've never heard of it. it can be hard when choosing food for one's dog. This past year I bought some designer dog food: 50 lbs. chicken rice, & 20 lbs. lamb & rice. No one would touch it. I gave it away to neighbors who foster rescue dogs & they were very happy to have it. In return i was given a variety of homemade dog cookies. The dogs absolutely loved those.

My chihuahua loves people food, though not any rice mixed in, & not so much any kibble dog food I've tried thus far.

With the new puppy he doesn't seem so keen on either his puppy kibble or the Chi's kibble. Today while running errands I stopped at a new groomers not too very far from home. I had seen their ad where they carry Chicken Soup For The Soul (which my dogs loved when I had a supplier near by). I stopped in & by learning from last time, I purchased a small bag of that, a small bag of bison Taste of the Wild, & was given 3 sample bags of additional kinds of Taste of the Wild. 

I'll experiment to see if I can find a favorite amongst any of the kibble on the market. They sure don't have a problem with treats & home cooked food. And home cooked I hope to make for the major part of their diet. I just have to learn a bit more about it & what absolute supplements need to be integrated or given separately.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

You can check it out on the Dog Food Advisor website. A wonderful resource! I looked and they rated it 5 stars..their highest rating.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

NatalieAnne said:


> I've never heard of it. it can be hard when choosing food for one's dog. This past year I bought some designer dog food: 50 lbs. chicken rice, & 20 lbs. lamb & rice. No one would touch it. I gave it away to neighbors who foster rescue dogs & they were very happy to have it. In return i was given a variety of homemade dog cookies. The dogs absolutely loved those.
> 
> My chihuahua loves people food, though not any rice mixed in, & not so much any kibble dog food I've tried thus far.
> 
> ...


Hans wasn't a huge fan of kibble either but he does like Wysong and Natures Logic. Both of those are small pieces, too, if you have small dogs (Hans is not small, but he prefers smaller bites). Also, Hans will not eat stale kibble so I buy small bags or break big bags down and freeze some of it.


----------

